# Overheating



## Winnie (Jul 26, 2010)

Something came off the very back of my engine now there is a hole, all the water from the radiator just runs right out as soon as put it in. What is suppose to be on that hole?


----------



## Winnie (Jul 26, 2010)

This is an RB24 swap by the way


----------



## Chris Bravo (Jan 30, 2010)

*What Up*

Is There Any Way You Can Take A Picture Of The Hole?
Is The Hole Leaking From The Top Or The Bottom Of The Engine?
It Sounds Like It Might Be One Of The Freeze Plugs:balls, But I Need Some More Info.:balls:


----------



## Winnie (Jul 26, 2010)

ok i figured it ou t, it is the freeze plug. so do i just get another one and press it in?


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

Yes just press/tap in a new one.


----------

